# Color Genetics



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I figured I'd try here? 

Does anyone know about color genetics in goats? With Alpines for example, are certain colors more dominant than others? If for example a cou clair was bred to a sundgau could the kids be anything? Or a cou blanc and a chamoisee? 

I would also love if possible to hear/see about any parent/kid outcomes that people have had. I'm specifically interested in Alpines, but would be more than willing to include other breeds as well into spread sheets for cross referencing. Ideally I think it would be fascinating to compile a huge database and see what can be figured out. 

Thank you all so much! (Pictures would be especially appreciated!)


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

With my Alpines the cou clair/blanc seems to be the most dominant. It may just be that the ones I have are mostly from that color of goat, but I think it is more of a traditional Alpine color. I have a light chamoisee doe that was bred to my mostly black buck, one kid was a two-toned chamoise and the other is a light chamoisee like the mom. The bucks sire was mostly black with a little white and his dam was a light buckskin chamoisee with a white belt. His twin was a light chamoisee.

My sundgau doe was bred to a brown nubian buck and had twins that were both black and tan (like a doberman/rottweiler). My cou noir doe bred to the same buck had two kids that were brown with white like a Nubian and my cou clair doe bred to the same Nubian buck twice had cou clair kids both times.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A true Chamoisee with proper black markings solid black legs, belly, dorsal stripe, face, is different genetically from a Bezoar which has light legs with black stripes and white belly. Many breeders put chamoisee on the papers of both types but one will not throw the other. Bezoar is the original color of the wild goats that Swiss breeds are decended from.
You may want to look up Dr. Phillip Spoonenburg. He has made good progress with goat color genetics.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I am waiting on kids from an alpine (my avatar pic) with a Togg buck...
I think they will be interesting since I know my doe isn't pure alpine but that is what she resembles most


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm a total genetics geek. So I spent a lot of time looking for everything I could find on goat color genetics. Everything I found is summarized here...

http://minifluffsrabbitry.weebly.com/goat-color-genetics-101.html

and my guesses for our first year of breeding are on the next page ...
http://minifluffsrabbitry.weebly.com/goat-color-genetics-102.html


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Sundgau bred to cou blanc can produce kids of either color. 
I'll try to PM you or email you to send you all the kids that cam out of my Alpine breedings.
Or you can see my website and notice the kids I had from last year.
I love the Alpine breed and have been studying goat color genetics and Alpine colors the past three years.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a broken sundgau buck and was bred to 2 true chamosiee does, one cou blanc and one sundgau and all the kids were sundgau except one and it was a bezoar color.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you all so much for all the information and links! :fireworks:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

neubunny said:


> I'm a total genetics geek. So I spent a lot of time looking for everything I could find on goat color genetics. Everything I found is summarized here...
> 
> http://minifluffsrabbitry.weebly.com/goat-color-genetics-101.html
> 
> ...


wow thats a lot of info!

Im interested in seeing pictures of the belzoar color - since goathiker mentioned that its likely mixed up with the chamoisee I would like to see one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a funky goat Sweet Pea who looks exactly like her sire so I know she got it from him but I cant find anymore photos of her grandparents 

she is the first doe and the second is her daughter. She was bred to a gold and white buck. 

What I have found with Sweet Pea is that she usually has multiples (3 or 4) and one or two look like her BUT with the sire's color and then she has some funky other patterns that show up (some have resembled her dam). 

I find Sweet Pea to be the one I have NO IDEA what pattern I will get from her. And I always wonder what he true pattern is beneath that white.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, it seems to me that the Cou Clair/blanc and Chamoisee colorings are the most normal in my herd. For example, I have two does who are out of a Sundgau doe and a Pied buck-they are both Grey Cou Clairs. And I had one doe out of a Cou Blanc and a Broken Chamoise-she is a Two-tone Chamoisee.

So, really, I think it all depends on their genetics and their Sire and Dam's coloring.

Hope this helps!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> wow thats a lot of info!
> 
> Im interested in seeing pictures of the belzoar color - since goathiker mentioned that its likely mixed up with the chamoisee I would like to see one.


 Here, Stacy, a Bezoar and a Cou Clair


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks -- I would more likely get that mixed up with a buckskin then a chamoisee


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, my only buck Jasper, you can see him on my website, is a bezoar, not a chamoise. He has never sired a chamoise kid (tan with black legs, belly and dorsal), only two-tone chamoisees, light tan bezoars, and cou clairs.


----------

